
Moving Back to Lighttpd - based2
https://chargen.one/high5/moving-back-to-lighttpd
======
kolyaio
I don't think there's any reason to replace nginx. If F5 going to cause
problems I guess that a fork can replace it as it happened with libreoffice.

------
hashberry
> We haven’t seen a lot of open source projects doing well after the parent
> company had been acquired.

Seems premature. Often the project gets forked when the parent project goes
downhill. Right now NGINX is an excellent, stable, performant, flexible web
server with lots of community support and documentation.

------
levlaz
I wish they would added a discussion on why.

~~~
ronsor
The author states:

> There are some FreeBSD machines in our infrastructure which run NGINX.
> _After the recent announcement of the F5 purchase of NGINX we decided to
> move back to Lighttpd._

~~~
jdboyd
I don't find that satisfactory. They don't have to explain themselves at all,
but it would be nice know why the F5 purchase would charter that decision.
Also if the F5 purchase makes you want to leave nginx, why lighttpd? They
don't have to answer either question, but we can still say it would be nice to
have it explained.

~~~
hedora
The article is extremely clear on this point:

They were in the middle of a lighthttpd -> nginx transition and noticed that
lighthttpd has now fixed whatever caused the transition to start.

Like all acquisitions, this one creates uncertainty, so they backed out the
nginx deployment.

This seems totally rational on their end. Why fix what is not broken, and why
depend on two things when you can depend on one?

------
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
lighttpd is hardly comparable to nginx. For example, it still lacks http2
support.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Depends what you're doing. If you just want "http server" of some kind, then
either is fine. Sure, features vary, but how much does it actually matter?
Yeah, http2 is nice, newer compression is good, ... features _matter_ , but
for a lot of uses it really doesn't make a noticeable impact.

~~~
msbarnett
If you just want a bare bones http server of any kind, nginx is probably
overkill in the first place.

~~~
majewsky
I would argue the opposite: _Anything but_ nginx is probably overkill unless
you have specific requirements. I mean, sure, if you just want to serve some
files from a development machine into the intranet _right now_ , `python -m
http.server` will do the trick. But for anything that is either a productive
system, or one serving content to the public internet, nginx is a sane default
choice.

~~~
msbarnett
For a production system facing the public, lightttpd strikes me as
inappropriate.

Any of the “I don’t care how poorly it supports modern browsers, I just need
something barebones that speaks http” usecases the person I was responding to
seemed to be suggesting would typically be something like a local dev http
server, or a barebones http server sitting behind a more robust proxy.

Which brings us back to, for those usecases, nginx is probably overkill.

------
prakhunov
I have no idea what their use case was, other than the lack of HTTP/2 support,
if all you are doing is just serving lots of static files Lighttpd is still a
very good choice.

------
h1d
I wish nginx gets all the modules to be dynamic. I still keep a few Apache for
lacks of LDAP and decent DAV support.

Haven't used Lighttpd in 15 years but I wonder how well it compares to nginx
and Apache.

------
logicalbandit
I am using Caddy successfully

------
Proven
WTF, a company gets bought, they switch from one free software to another
after two days ... okay without any testing.

Doesn't make any sense, technical or other. Clickbait article.

~~~
ytjohn
It's not even an article really. It's a blog post and it seems targeted as a
reference for other admins with chargen.one. Not sure why it got posted to HN.

~~~
xenator
Question is why it got upvoted by uses?

------
Thaxll
Lighttp is a dead project why would anyone use it.

~~~
wut42
Doesn't really looks dead:
[http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/repository/sta...](http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/repository/statistics)

~~~
Thaxll
The commit history doesn't means much, the project died 10years ago when the
creator went to work for Oracle.

~~~
majewsky
So? Looks like it was revived. That's the magic of open source. It's not tied
to any one person or company.

